# Skyfall: Neuer James Bond-Streifen legt besten Kinostart des Jahres hin



## David Martin (5. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyfall: Neuer James Bond-Streifen legt besten Kinostart des Jahres hin* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyfall: Neuer James Bond-Streifen legt besten Kinostart des Jahres hin


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

Der Erfolg freut mich sehr, allein weltweit hat der Streifen schon fast 300 Mio. Dollar geschafft (und dabei sind die US-Einspielzahlen noch gar nicht drin). Damit ist das Franchise schonmal für die weitere Zukunft gesichert, eine Zitterpartie wie eben bei "Skyfall" dürfte es in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr geben.

 Hmm... Hoffe ich schaffe es diese Woche ins Kino zu kommen, bin dermaßen heiss auf den Film.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2012)

... fast 300 Dollar? Super! 

 

Ich werd ihn heute im IMAX in Berlin schauen, IMO das einzige 4k Kino in Berlin. Da der Streifen auch in nativ 4k gedreht wurde ... bietet es sich ja förmlich an. Vorallem verlangt mein anderes Stammkino auch 10 EUR für eine Karte. Ganz ehrlich? Da geh ich lieber ins IMAX!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... fast 300 Dollar? Super!


 Ups, die Millionen glatt unterschlagen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (5. November 2012)

War aber auch kein besonders gutes  Kino Jahr bisher. Der Hobbit wird das um Längen überbieten, schätze ich. Habe das Buch gestern zu Ende gelesen und freu mich riesig auf den Film!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ups, die Millionen glatt unterschlagen.



Nicht so laut, am Ende liest ein übereifriger Staatsanwalt mit...!


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ups, *die Millionen glatt unterschlagen*.


... kenn ich, passiert mir auch ständig! 



Kumpel von mir meinte am WE, sehr guter Bondfilm ... wäre perfekt, wenn nicht Daniel Craig den Bond verkörpern würde! 
Er ist halt totaler Connery & Moore Fan. Aber wenn er der Meinung ist, dass das ein sehr guter Bondfilm ist, dann muss man sich den Film einfach anschauen.

Übrigens, warum das IMAX soundtechnisch alles andere schlägt ... jedenfalls in Berlin:
_Das gigantische 7.1 Digital-Soundsystem sein mit 16 Crown High-End-Verstärkern haben eine Gesamtleistung von 80.000 Watt [...]_


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2012)

Hm, der Film ist schon unterhaltsam, keine Frage. Zumindest war der Film besser als vieles, was ich bisher dieses Jahr im Kino in diesem Genre gesehen habe. 

Aber von Klassikern wie "James Bond jagt Dr. No", "Goldfinger" oder selbst "Goldeneye" ist "Skyfall" meilenweit entfernt. Vielmehr weist der Streifen große Schwächen auf im Vergleich mit anderen Bond-Filmen.
Mal abgesehen von einem maßlos überschätzten Craig, der wohl irgendwie an Gesichtsstrarre leidet und einfach unsympathisch rüberkommt, krankt der Film auch an seinem abstrusen Skript/Drehbuch und einem völlig überzeichneten Antagonisten. Bardem spielt den Charakter zwar perfekt, aber nachvollziehbar ist seine Rolle zu keiner Minute. Seine Rolle wurde zu Recht mit Joker aus Batman verglichen, nur dass der Charakter eben auch besser nach Gotham als nach London passt..... Außerdem sind viele Elemente des Films dreist von bisherigen Steifen zusammengeklaut (Hintergrund und Person des Antagonisten, Motiv des Antagonisten, Motorad-Verfolgungsjagd,....).  
Zum Thema Realismus: wenn sich die Produzenten für den nächsten Streifen noch ein bisschen mehr anstrengen, bekommen sie auch eine "Ab 8" Freigabe. Sex-/Liebesszenen wurden fast völlig zusammengestrichen (und das ist ein europäischer Film....) und die Actionszenen haben mit Realismus wenig zu tun, meistens hält sich der Gewaltgrad visuell doch stark in Grenzen. 
Überhaupt ist Realismus ja ein Lieblingswort der Skyfall-Macher und der Kritiker. Leider wird Skyfall diesem Anspruch in fast keiner Weise gerecht: Craigs Bond bleibt eindimensional (trotz 5 Sekunden Weinen und ein paar Kratzern/Wunden), die Hintergrundgeschichte ist nicht wie versprochen "21. Jahrhundert", sondern einfach abstrus und nicht nachvollziehbar, der Antagonist überzeichnet mit unklaren Motiven, die vorkommendene Technik zwar aktuell, aber viel zu fachspezifisch inszeniert. Leider bleibt (bis auf ein paar wenige Dialoge) der typische Humor der Bondstreifen und die gewisse Leichtigkeit der bisherigen Filme der Vor-Craig-Ära wieder mal fast vollständig auf der Strecke.

Heraus kommt ein guter Actionfilm, aber nur ein mittelmäßiger Bondfilm, der einfach zu angestrengt und letztlich einfallslos wirkt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. November 2012)

hast recht mit jedem Wort. Wann kommen endlich mal wieder überkandidelte Bösewichte, die mit einer eigenen kleinen Armee die ganze Welt vernichten wollen? So jemand wie Stromberg mit seiner fetten Unterwasserstation - *sowas* würde ich gern wieder sehen wollen. Und sicher nicht nur ich.


----------



## NBCTerminator (5. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, warum das IMAX soundtechnisch alles andere schlägt ... jedenfalls in Berlin:
> _Das gigantische 7.1 Digital-Soundsystem sein mit 16 Crown High-End-Verstärkern haben eine Gesamtleistung von 80.000 Watt [...]_


 Wir haben in Deutschland (leider) gar kein IMAX-Kino mehr. Bereits seit längerem. Das einzige mit offizieller IMAX-Lizenz, welches auch Spielfilme zeigt, ist in Bremen - und selbst das ist kein "richtiges", da es keine ursprüngliche große Leinwand im IMAX-Format hat, sondern lediglich eine ganz normale. Umgangsprachlich das rein digitale IMAX, nicht das "echte" 70 mm.

Ansonsten hast du prinzipiell natürlich völlig recht, was die unfassbare Brillanz des IMAX-Formats angeht. Und da versteht noch einer, warum wir in Deutschland keine IMAX-Kinos mehr haben, während es überall anders solch einen Aufschwung in den letzten Jahren erlebt (dank Vorreiter Christopher Nolan/Wally Pfister).


----------

